# Thinkin About Doin Agility After Shots



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys!  I have been thinking about different things to do with Dakoda after her shots. She needs alot of excercise and stimulation (typical) and I was wondering if agility would be a good option? She's very smart and eager to learn and please. And she has a TON of energy. For a pup her size she covers ALOT of ground lol. What do you guys think? If not agility, what other sports/activities could I get her in? :help:
I already decided we are going on lots of hikes and will be going swimming alot, also. :laugh:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agility isn't for pups, though you can do an intro class, but limit the jumping. 
I'd start with a puppy socialization/obedience type class just for fun and then go from there.
Puppies need to have their running/jumping limited to keep the joints from getting damaged as they grow. So hiking in moderation only, and no jogging w/ pup for the first year. Of course, fetch or frisbee is fine just throw low so pup isn't jumping up to catch. Swimming is great exercise, low impact.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alright!! Ya I said it wrong, I meant start working with her a bit on it. I don't expect her to do any real sports until she's older. I've already got her signed up at Petsmart for an obedience/socializing class that starts as soon as her last round of shots it done . Of course, we're going to spend ALOT of time at the beach and won't really be running or jogging.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Petsmart the only option you have for training classes? I would drive 20 miles out of my way to go to a club or center that has actual trainers...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't drive myself yet, so yes at the moment. But I am looking up some other real trainers that are close. Mainly I'm doing petsmart to have her meet the other puppies there. So it's more social than actual training.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like you have a good plan. Socialize and train while also finding a good set of classes/club that has agility :thumbup:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan. Socialize and train while also finding a good set of classes/club that has agility :thumbup:


 That's the plan!!  And of course lots of excercise. Just tryin to keep her happy, healthy and well-behaved. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I did two sets of puppy obedience classes before we started our beginners agility class.

I waited because I wanted to ensure that not only did I have a young dog who was still physcially developing and didn't want to injure their body, but I wanted a dog that would LISTEN and FOCUS on me and know the basics before I started into agility.

I did our obedience 3 (Rally-ready) course and our 1'st agility course at the same time (different nights). I just finished our second agility course a few weeks ago and I am training in SchH as well.

I think having a puppy in agility really creates a confident, happy, egar dog. I think Stark is better at the things he is doing (schH) because of agility. We had an awsome clicker agility course and our instructor is so inotvative that she really goes out of her way to create a confident puppy and dog. 

If you find the right agility class, go for it! I would just watch and limit too much jumping until they are older.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I did two sets of puppy obedience classes before we started our beginners agility class.
> 
> I waited because I wanted to ensure that not only did I have a young dog who was still physcially developing and didn't want to injure their body, but I wanted a dog that would LISTEN and FOCUS on me and know the basics before I started into agility.
> 
> ...


 Will do! I don't plan to have her jumping high, and she won't be put in agility or any sports until she's much older. For now I'm focusing on obedience and socialization, as well as play and having fun. I'm just trying to get my steps planned out so that I can provide her the best life possible. I adore my little gremlin :wub:. Right now the biggest jump she makes is onto the matress I have laying on the floor in my bedroom. Lol!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Will do! I don't plan to have her jumping high, and she won't be put in agility or any sports until she's much older. For now I'm focusing on obedience and socialization, as well as play and having fun. I'm just trying to get my steps planned out so that I can provide her the best life possible. I adore my little gremlin :wub:. Right now the biggest jump she makes is onto the matress I have laying on the floor in my bedroom. Lol!!


While there are tons of things we can do at home to help raise our pups. There is nothing like a group dog class to prepare them for the reality of the 'distractions' in life. Keeping our dogs focus and attention is one thing when we are home alone in the kitchen. But to get the same joy of 'working' with us in a crazy class atmosphere is completely different.

Have you seen my Glory B in this video of agility class when she was 5 m old?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The best agility dogs I have had were the ones I started as puppies. Some places even offer puppy agility classes or you can start working on some of the basics at home by building your own practice stuff while taking regular puppy classes. There are lots of videos that show how to teach foundation agility skills. With puppies you can work on low jumps (4" until they are about 6 months, then under elbow height until 14 months, or a bit later if you early alter) or "jump bumps" or cavelettis or just through uprights, wobble boards, low contact equipment or planks or walking through a ladder, tunnels/chutes, low table and also foundation skills: tricks to teach body awareness, perch work, flat work, recall, contact behavior.

These videos show puppy agility classes/practice:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> The best agility dogs I have had were the ones I started as puppies. Some places even offer puppy agility classes or you can start working on some of the basics at home by building your own practice stuff while taking regular puppy classes. There are lots of videos that show how to teach foundation agility skills. With puppies you can work on low jumps (4" until they are about 6 months, then under elbow height until 14 months, or a bit later if you early alter) or "jump bumps" or cavelettis or just through uprights, wobble boards, low contact equipment or planks or walking through a ladder, tunnels/chutes, low table and also foundation skills: tricks to teach body awareness, perch work, flat work, recall, contact behavior.
> 
> These videos show puppy agility classes/practice:
> 
> ...


 Interesting... Thank you!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

My Border Collie puppy will be starting Puppy Agility Foundation Class in a couple weeks and she will only be 4 months old.

To give you an idea of what a puppy class may offer,
Here is a description of some of the things that will be taught in my class....

_This class is open to dogs 12 weeks thru 10 months, and any experience level.
Games will be used to begin to build teamwork between dog and handler. This will be a hands on, busy class in which you will learn the following:

Basic control foundation:
Sit, down, stay, both sides and recalls with distractions.
Intro to clicker work.
Handler will learn mechanics of handling with and without dog. Handler will learn to be consistent with their handling, thus helping to create confidence in their dog, which will lead to speed later on!!!
Handler will learn how to build and maintain drive-and get their dog to would like to work even in distracting environments.
Ground work for agility and body awareness skills will be taught.
Introduction to low equipment with emphasis on fun, correct and safe execution._


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

TMarie said:


> My Border Collie puppy will be starting Puppy Agility Foundation Class in a couple weeks and she will only be 4 months old.
> 
> To give you an idea of what a puppy class may offer,
> Here is a description of some of the things that will be taught in my class....
> ...


 Sounds great!! That's the kind of thing I'm going to be looking at for Koda once I get her started in agility. First I'm doing obedience and socializing though.


----------

